# Sunshine pow day.



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

It won't let me watch it on my iPhone


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

oldmate said:


> It won't let me watch it on my iPhone


I dont know how to fix it???


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Change your syndication/video response settings to allow mobile devices under edit. 

If you've used Youtube music tracks, then the music might have syndication block that you can not change.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, shitty vids get loads of reply's and mine just die off. Eh whatever.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I checked it out. Its pretty good, but so hard to see anything. Not your fault, just that the visibility is nowhere


----------

